# Swim bait heads



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

So got that Bass Pro catalog and there's like 50,000 different head types. What are people's preferences though?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

percidaeben said:


> So got that Bass Pro catalog and there's like 50,000 different head types. What are people's preferences though?


Depending on the size of the swimbait - I like the Venom Rig Head. They're not for the bigger bulkier swimbaits. But they come with 4/0 and 5/0 hooks. And they're perfect for the small swimbaits that Big Joshy makes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ooo I like how those dont have the big barb collar. Might have to check those out. I like that they are local as well.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea Massilion I'm like you on both your points. Now Jig how do you like the screw-in devise there? And thanks for info.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> Yea Massilion I'm like you on both your points. Now Jig how do you like the screw-in devise there? And thanks for info.


Ahh I just noticed those were screws.. I was thinking they were just burrs at first. like tiny spikes. Theres an idea for a new type of jig


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

percidaeben said:


> So got that Bass Pro catalog and there's like 50,000 different head types. What are people's preferences though?


I use revenge swimbait heads. Look them up at tacklewearhouse.com. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> So got that Bass Pro catalog and there's like 50,000 different head types. What are people's preferences though?


If you are interested...Crazy4SM and I found a guy in Florida that makes Jigheads with different size Sickle hooks for ALL of our swimbait fishing (Bass, Crappie, Walleye). The jig heads have DOUBLE collars that keep the swimmers on but don't tear them up, this way you can reuse...when they do wear out, a little Mend-It restores them!
The heads are unpainted and I dip them in clear UV for the added flash and let dry! This way they remain bright with UV glow underwater!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Those Venom heads you just push on to the screw, you can't twist them on since it's around the hook. For a swimbait with a squared off head, Buckeye lures makes a good one with a 2 wire weed guard.
All last year i used mostly the Keitech tungsten ball heads... simple and effective on the smaller 3 and 4 inch baits, a little super glue on the colar keeps it snug.
For bigger baits the under belly weighted hooks are good and give the swimbait a nice "roll" if weighted properly.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

don't forget to try heads with underspin blades. There are times it seems when a swim with a bladed jig is very hard to beat. I have only tried a few. Like mentioned before the key is hook size and weight placement

Last year in late spring I hit 15 bass on about 20 casts on a point at Paint creek lake, sold me on the combo. they are money for crappie too. Alot of times you will get better action when you rig the swim upside down because of the way the jig angles down due to the of the resistance of the spinning blade.

I have only used the larger road runner style heads but the 1/4 oz spintrix blade runner looks like it would work well to me.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> For bigger baits the under belly weighted hooks are good and give the swimbait a nice "roll" if weighted properly.


Nothing like the Keitech Model III for those 4.8" and 5.8" swimmers!

I'm actually looking at a longer shank 3/0 sickle hook for all my Big Swimmer Bass Fishing! I prefer the action of the swimmers with a jighead set-up, but I want the hook in the Keitech "Pocket" instead of in the head!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> don't forget to try heads with underspin blades. There are times it seems when a swim with a bladed jig is very hard to beat. I have only tried a few. Like mentioned before the key is hook size and weight placement
> 
> Last year in late spring I hit 15 bass on about 20 casts on a point at Paint creek lake, sold me on the combo. they are money for crappie too. Alot of times you will get better action when you rig the swim upside down because of the way the jig angles down due to the of the resistance of the spinning blade.
> 
> I have only used the larger road runner style heads but the 1/4 oz spintrix blade runner looks like it would work well to me.



I use a Lazer "Power Swivel/Hyper Snap" with everything, since I change baits alot and I think the swimmers are more natural...when the bite slows or they want something different I add a appropriate sized spinner blade on a swivel before the jig on the Lazer PSHS. Works well, is cheaper, and can be removed or added quickly!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> don't forget to try heads with underspin blades. There are times it seems when a swim with a bladed jig is very hard to beat. I have only tried a few. Like mentioned before the key is hook size and weight placement
> 
> Last year in late spring I hit 15 bass on about 20 casts on a point at Paint creek lake, sold me on the combo. they are money for crappie too. Alot of times you will get better action when you rig the swim upside down because of the way the jig angles down due to the of the resistance of the spinning blade.
> 
> I have only used the larger road runner style heads but the 1/4 oz spintrix blade runner looks like it would work well to me.


The Spintrix blade runner works great for hollow bodied swim baits. And when paired with the Basstrix Spintrix trailer ... it makes a sweet mid sized swim bait. The small wire keeper built into the head really does a great job of keeping the hollow bodied baits tight to the head. The Buckeye Su Spin is a double bladed head that works well for solid body swimmers like your Uncle Joshy's. 

For a plain jig head, I like the Buckeye J Will head. They have awesome hooks. I just wish they had that same wire that the Spintrix heads have.... if they did, they'd be perfect. I plan on modifying the ones I have by adding a piece of wire like the Spintrix head. It eliminates having to put a couple of drops of super glue on the bait to keep it in place.


----------

